# Cutler Marsh Party



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a beautiful day in the neighborhood. Twenty or so guys, gals, and little helpers showed up for the party. The sun was shining and the air was brisk. Folks started showing up around 8:00 AM and got their gear ready for the day's fun and games.



















Even some of the kids wanted to get in on the action.










There were even a few that had trouble getting out of bed and showed up after the main flotilla had departed.










As the boats started coming back and unloading their treasures, the pile began to grow. It was really amazing at the variety of goods found in the marsh. Pallets, tires, all manor of fencing, lumber of all sizes, and even computer parts (a monitor) were added to the pile.




























Some of the folks were not able to get their tugs on plane for the return trip. I wonder why.










Somebody brought a new toy to the affair and was checking out its potential for future trolling adventures.










After it was all said and done, hamburgers, hot dogs, chips, and sodas were served up compliments of Camp Chef. And finally, there was a huge pile of treasure assembled in the parking lot and a lot of happy campers enjoying a job well done.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob, you forgot to mention that "somebody" volunteered to cook the burgers and dogs! That person is YOU and it was very much appreciated! A good time was had by all, and it definitely cleaned the place up a bit. There is so much junk on Cutler that we could do this every week for a year and still not get it cleaned up. I really can't believe all the crap that comes in from the surrounding farms and fields, we're talking feed buckets, twine piles, irrigation wheels, tractor parts, tractor tires, wads of fence wire, ect. Either the wind REALLY blows hard out there, or these guys use Cutler as their personal landfill. Either way, we picked up a bunch of trash that didn't need to be out there and the place is better for it.
R


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job! Hat's off to you all.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Great job! Hat's off to you all.


+1 !!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

A few more of the same!!!

Thanks to all that joined us....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work guys.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Josh, buy all the fancy-pants bow fishing stuff you can, we're still gonna kick yer butt! :twisted: :mrgreen: Trolling... :roll: :wink: 

Looks like you guys got one heap of stuff. Sad thing is it looks like most of the stuff is crap hunters dragged out into the marsh to make blinds with and just left.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Josh, buy all the fancy-pants bow fishing stuff you can, we're still gonna kick yer butt! :twisted: :mrgreen: Trolling... :roll: :wink:
> 
> Looks like you guys got one heap of stuff. Sad thing is it looks like most of the stuff is crap hunters dragged out into the marsh to make blinds with and just left.


Tex,
BRING IT....lol :lol:

Secondly...there was a bunch of stuff hunters took out but honestly most of the stuff pulled didn't have anything to do with hunters...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It would be nice to know where all the tires come from....


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> It would be nice to know where all the tires come from....


Hummmmmm! Tractor tires; where could they have possibly come from? :wink:


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> It would be nice to know where all the tires come from....


Couldn't be any one of the 100 farmers surrounding cutler :wink:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Come on, guys. They wouldn't trash Cutler like that. Heck, they don't even want guys wading in public streams, for fear of disturbing the stream bed. :O//:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Come on, guys. They wouldn't trash Cutler like that. Heck, they don't even want guys wading in public streams, for fear of disturbing the stream bed. :O//:


Ha! Good point. Farmers and Ranchers are "good stewards" of our public resources, so none of that crap could possibly have come from them. :wink: 
R


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

rjefre said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, guys. They wouldn't trash Cutler like that. Heck, they don't even want guys wading in public streams, for fear of disturbing the stream bed. :O//:
> ...


No kidding, take a boat ride down the Bear River.. every one uses the steep banks for dumping grounds..


----------



## Webfootmafia (Sep 23, 2010)

How hard does this marsh get hit on the opening day of the waterfowl hunt?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Webfootmafia said:


> How hard does this marsh get hit on the opening day of the waterfowl hunt?


Hard


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Harder than hard!


----------



## Webfootmafia (Sep 23, 2010)

is it worse than Salt Creek?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Webfootmafia said:


> is it worse than Salt Creek?


Maybe no worse, but certainly no better. If you do plan to hunt cutler I would be there launching @ 3:30 or even earlier to get the spot you want. Last year my buddy was there at 4 and had to wait in line to launch his boat. The year before we walked into my "secret" spot at 4:30 and had to race someone there. There ended up being 5 groups on this one small pond. It was a [email protected]#$%@ of epic proportions.


----------



## Webfootmafia (Sep 23, 2010)

Im new to the valley and just went out scouting to cutler and seen quit a few ducks and geese just walking around, but is there anywhere else thats public you recommend?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

No matter where you go on opening morning it going to be a busy as hell. for a least in the morning hunt.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> No matter where you go on opening morning it going to be a busy as hell. for a least in the morning hunt.


Dustin hit the nail on the head.

Maybe Idaho is less crowded? :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Maybe Idaho is less crowded? :mrgreen:


I dont know I think the word is getting out how the hunting is up there.but yea it probably is less crowed up there. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good on you guys for removing all the trash and debris. It is ridiculous the stuff that private landowners dump onto public land and then people want me to believe that our natural resources would be better off in the hands of private landowners. In fact my wife and I drove out to Ogden Bay unit 1 and looked around I ended up picking up a pile of McDonalds bags that were left right by a gate with a sign that says no littering $299.00 fine. Then when we were leaving I look to my left and somebody dumped an appliance in the weeds that was either a washing machine or a stove along with some other trash. I would have tried to get it but the back of my truck was full of fishing gear and my dog kennel. This is in eyesight of the big metal buildings out there.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys,

I think this is one of the coolest things I have seen in a long time, Good Work. There are few guys that would spend a day working hard and doing something like this, awesome.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Cutler is a different animal. It's actually private land, owned by Pacificorp (sp?). It's probably the only marsh in the state where outboards are the motor of choice.

A funny side note...

I was actually part of the party that put the majority of those tires on the banks, via request by Utah Power and Light, (now Pacificorp). They were put there along with the old cars to prevent bank erosion by boat wake. Now before I get ripped a new one here, I'm not poking a finger at boaters here, but Cutler sees a big portion of use from water skiers and wake boats, in the summer months. They actually did it while they drained the reservoir to do repair work on the dam. It was a long time ago, so this may be inaccurate, but if my failing memory serves me, someone said they were loosing 15' of property to the reservoir every year, due to erosion.

Litter is never a good thing, I'm not saying it is. I just wanted to set the record straight where the property is concerned. Cutler gets lumped in with the WMA's, and it is actually a horse of a different color. So it only stands to reason that it has to be managed differently.

Later,
Kev


----------

